# New 7" Diamond Rhom, Feeding Issues.



## VJventrella (Feb 16, 2007)

I picked up a 7inch Diamond Rhom from the LFS on December 1st. Now i have been trying to feed him Talapia since day one, about every 4 days. It has been over 2 weeks and still hasn't eaten a single thing. Now I know P`s can go up to months without food. However will they actually starve them selfs to death? When he was at the LFS they fed him just feeder goldfish, so not only do I have to get him to eat, but i have to get him to eat non live. Any recommendations? In terms of behavior he seems alright. Isn't scared of me or anything else. Kinda stays in one corner all day but I'm guessing thats normal because its a new home, and hopefully eventually that will change. Should I wait a little longer and keep trying non live? or when it reaches a certain point should i just feed him something live to fill him up, and then go back to trying non live? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Skepsis_DK (Aug 15, 2011)

Well he definitely wont starve him to death. This process can be long and aggravating, but just keep trying. Try putting the Talapia in the tank, turn off the lights and leave the room, give him some privacy and maybe hell take a bite. good luck


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2011)

Just be patient and maintain your water parameters. He will not starve himself and may prefer to eat alone and in the dark.


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

yea wont starve his self to death but it will take some time. I think that it took my piraya close to 3 weeks to start eating pellets.


----------



## mike996633 (Oct 15, 2011)

Make sure water params are good, sometimes I have to leave the room before mine will eat. He will become more comfortable the longer you have him. Do you have any hiding spots for him?


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

Like everyone said, give it time without worries. It will NOT starve itself. Try different items. Pieces of beef heart, raw chicken and even night crawlers. Leave it alone when you try to feed it. Walk away and check from time to time. I would say if it doesn't eat whatever you drop in there within a couple hours, remove it and try again every couple of days. It will eventually eat. NO worries!


----------

